

Real-time payments. No interchange. An idea is now reality - Ataub24
http://blog.dwolla.com/real-time-payments-no-interchange-an-idea-is-now-reality/

======
awakeasleep
This seems like an advertisement for dwolla credit masquerading as real-time
payments with no interchange.

Real time payments without interchange are possible and they're going to be
serious news as they'll enable micro payments. It doesn't have much to do with
cloning BillMeLater.

